
Take Eat Easy – European food delivery service failed to raise Series C - BaNzounet
https://medium.com/@adrienroose/from-0-to-1-000-000-to-ecb4e2f863c7#.29ck9y1ai
======
BaNzounet
They have one of the best service out there, I'm really sad to see them go, I
hope some one out there can help them out...

